# Fixed vs. Mechanical Broadheads



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am looking at switching from Montec fixed to mechanical broadheads. I want to mainly do this for increased accuracy. I am looking at the rage broadheads in 100gr and the NAP mechanicals. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

How much farther do you want. I can get my BH to group at a 100 yards. That montec you are shooting should be a good flying head. Sounds like better tuning is in order. But if you don't want to get your rig shooting really good I wold look at the NAP shockwave or the spitfire. I have used the shockwave and it would probably be my choice for a mechanical head if I still shot them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Let me know your thoughts.


My thoughts are that you are nucking futs. No disrespect intended. I went the mechanical route last year. Big mistake! I'll be a fixed blade shooter for life. Those Montecs shoot great for me. It's not the head I'll be using this year, but I'm spot on with them out to 70 yards.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I am on the other side of the fence. I have shot mechanicals for well over a decade and have taken 7 deer and 1 elk with no problems at all. I too went the route for increased accuracy. I understand the importance of a properly tuned bow, but there are other variables that can cause a fixed head to fly screwy (hand torque and wind just to name a couple). The only concern I have with mechs is if you will have proper blade deployment, which I have never had a problem up to this point. Heck a field point will kill an animal if hit in the right spot, so for me accuracy is key. There are a lot of quality mech heads out there. I shot Reapers for years with lethal success. In fact, my whole camp shoots them (I recently switched to EPEK xc3). In twelve years of shooting mechs between 5 hunters, only one animal was lost by a novice beginner that aimed center mass and hit it in the guts. A fixed blade wouldn't have made a difference there. On the flip side, together we have taken 18 deer and 5 elk, and all were quick, efficient kills. To each his own I guess. It all comes down to personal preference and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I shot montecs strikers and reapers the other night they all flew the same. maby get your bow tuned.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

o-|| 

You ALL know how I feel so I will just sit here and listen to the wind blow...


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

MY 2 cents is tune your bow an you wont have a need to go to mechanical I can tell you my bow shoots them the exact same.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

+1 EPEK XC3


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

+2 EPEK XC3


I shot fixed blades for nearly 20 years. I switched to EPEK last year, and fell in love.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

PBH said:


> +2 EPEK XC3
> 
> I shot fixed blades for nearly 20 years. I switched to EPEK last year, and fell in love.


Have you guys ever shot your EPEKs at a block to see how they opened? I bought a couple packs and did this last week. I know they recommend switching them to practice mode, but I wanted to build my confidence that they would open on impact. Needless to say not a single one opened when it hit my block. I'm going to assume that they are engineered such that they open on animals not blocks? I emailed EPEK no response yet. I just have a hard time letting an arrow fly at a bull elk and there is the possibility no blades will open...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Killed deer and elk with the epeks...so have several in our hunting group. EVERY one opened with great success and left great wound channels. I highly recommend and have absolute confidence you will have the same success. Remember this though...location, location, location. I well placed shot is a well placed shot. Good luck!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Have you guys ever shot your EPEKs at a block to see how they opened?


yes. Last year when i made the switch, I shot one particular EPEK head at my styrofoam block numerous times. I wanted to make sure that it would open. It did, as far as I could tell, every time (cut marks in the plastic wrap).

I also place a plastic water bottle on top of my block and shot it with the EPEK, and it also showed cut marks on both entry and exit.

I feel very confident with the EPEK heads.

I am confident enough with the heads that I no longer use them for practice at all. I see no reason to. I just shoot practice tips at targets, then switch to the EPEK heads when the hunt starts.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Killed deer and elk with the epeks...so have several in our hunting group. EVERY one opened with great success and left great wound channels. I highly recommend and have absolute confidence you will have the same success. Remember this though...location, location, location. I* well placed shot is a well placed shot.* Good luck!


bwhntr summed it up with that last sentence, any broadhead or mechanical will kill if placed properly, hell a field tip will kill if placed well. I really like my EPEK's, I am still shooting the first edition. :shock: :lol:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> o-||
> 
> You ALL know how I feel so I will just sit here and listen to the wind blow...


You almost have me sold on a recurve and pine arrows TEX! Not this year, but I'm thinking next year I might just give it a go!

I shoot the meatseaker 3 blade by trophy ridge / rocket broadheads. The stealhead is also a good one. However, I've also found that those monotec are rediculously reliable. Don't switch unless you're 100 percent confident that your bow is perfectly tuned. Good luck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my muzzy x3 I will not be changing any time.fly great and leave a nice hole as well.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > +2 EPEK XC3
> ...


(whisper)Be careful what you say man, these guys are a little touchy when it comes to the performance of this head!

"Believe me strongest and sharpest head on the market" :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like epeks so much I switched my user name from fixed blade, to fixed blade xc-3. I've only shot the epek head twice though, so I can't say I have a lot of experience.



Oh, did I mention with those 2 shots, I killed 2 elk? Combined they didn't even make it 200 yards, after they were hit.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

There are a lot of good heads out there to shoot. They all kill if they are put in the right place and the penetration is there. My recommendation is broadhead tune with your montecs and get them to hit as close as possible to your field points. Then if you want to switch to a rage, or reaper, or epek you'll know it's tuned well and the penetration will be there. Penetration is the number one deciding factor when it comes to recovering an animal or not. So basically, if you know your rig will shoot Magnus Stinger well out to 40-50yds then you know it's going to shoot a expandable broadhead really well out to 40-50. Then go with what you think is going to give you the best shot at getting both lungs and a good blood trail.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I love my muzzy x3 I will not be changing any time.fly great and leave a nice hole as well.


How would you know? You've never hit anything! :mrgreen: :O•-:

Trees don't count Dustin!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I love my muzzy x3 I will not be changing any time.fly great and leave a nice hole as well.
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I love my muzzy x3 I will not be changing any time.fly great and leave a nice hole as well.
> ...


outch

is this a tree?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


one day I will be cool like you two.Kill big bucks and bulls. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

One day Dustin, one day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> One day Dustin, one day.


I know i know. I hope it soon. :lol:


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

fixed fixed fixed.....

if you're having issues getting your bow tuned up properly, try slick trick standard 4 blade broadheads, they shoot as close to field tips as I have seen, if you have major issues with those, your bow has tuning issues for sure.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

walkalot said:


> if you're having issues getting your bow tuned up properly, try slick trick standard 4 blade broadheads, they shoot as close to field tips as I have seen, if you have major issues with those, your bow has tuning issues for sure.


This is super true...hard to find a fixed blade that's gonna fly better than a slick trick standard. A lot of animals have been killed with slick tricks.


----------

